# Ariens ST624 Clutch Lever Interlock



## ewpatnode (Jan 6, 2013)

I recently purchased a used Ariens snow blower only to discover that the clutch lever interlock does not work.

When I depress the auger lever there is a cam that rides on a plate and moves it a small amount.

Then if I depress the drive lever the cam on that side doesn't even come into contact with the plate underneath it and doesn't lock in the auger side.

I don't know exactly how this is suppose to work and I can find nothing in the Owner's Manual that describes the operation of the interlock.

Are there any pictures or diagrams available that show how this is suppose to work?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought one used and didn't even know it had an interlock on it. Was playing around with it and realized the pin that pivots one of the arms is broken off of the back of the name plate. Maybe you have the same problem.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Interlock*

Just sold a 8-24 last week it was broken on that machine. I ended up just disconnecting it as I tried a couple of dealers and they looked like "deer in headlights" when I asked about it's operation or parts.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine sort of works part time.... when I let got for the auger lever... it stays on for about 2 seconds then dissengages. Might just be an adjustment, but I'm not too worried about it


----------

